# Convert S10 or Ranger to EV



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

caseman said:


> I want to convert a Chevy. S10 or a Ford Ranger to an EV. I have been a mechanic all of my live, but am dumber than dumb about electricty. I need to get some plans that will take me through the conversion step by step. As far as the amount I want to spend, I haven't a clue, but up to 15000 on the conversion would be ok. not including the cost of the pickup. Any and all help greatly appreciated. Thanks


To keep it under $15,000 you'd have to go with lead acid batteries, as that would be the cost of the lithium pack alone without motor, controller, charger, etc.

I recommend you thoroughly research anyone claiming to offer a kit - I was burned by LIonEV for $36,000, only to discover I'm one of several people who paid them and didn't receive what was promised. To date (about 4 months after purchase) I've received nothing.


----------



## ragee (May 25, 2008)

I am doing a 86 Ford Ranger and I am dumber then a box of rocks when it comes to electrical and not much better at mechanical. I went to EVA and bought a kit and they are great with tech support also. They sent me a O & M manual basically to guide me through it. Not done yet but it is coming along. They specialize in small pickups. Very good place to start for noobs.

Robert


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

caseman said:


> I want to convert a Chevy. S10 or a Ford Ranger to an EV. I have been a mechanic all of my live, but am dumber than dumb about electricty. I need to get some plans that will take me through the conversion step by step. As far as the amount I want to spend, I haven't a clue, but up to 15000 on the conversion would be ok. not including the cost of the pickup. Any and all help greatly appreciated. Thanks


There are a ton of resources, and converting a pickup is one of the easiest to do.

More data is needed to see if your costs are doable. But with $15k you may be able to pull off getting a lithium battery pack and battery management system.

ga2500ev


----------



## ragee (May 25, 2008)

I didn't mean that getting a kit was the only way to go it was just the way I went. If you contact EVA they will send you some specs for you to go by and also some great reading material. Wont cost you a dime and at least you have a place to start. I just went this way because I wanted to learn a little as I build it. But I'm sure that I could of done it for cheaper. BTW I went with 144v 24 6v 220 amp lead acid wet cells for first time but if you can figure out how to get lithium that would be awesome. I will have about $11k into finished product so you should be able to do what you want depending on your needs for range and mph.


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

Canadian EV sells a S-10 kit
http://www.canev.com/KitsComp/S10Kit/S10-Kit.html
It starts at $9,000 - batteries not included.
The kit is designed to use 24 6volt deep cycle (golf cart) batteries such as the Trojan T-105's. With the price of lead today, you should be able to just eeek by your target budget of $15,000

You can also get a copy of Convert It!
http://www.amazon.com/Convert-Michael-Brown/dp/1879857944
or
http://www.electroauto.com/info/books.shtml


----------



## willitwork (Apr 9, 2008)

I also have been somewhat left out in the cold by Lionev with their kit, but I think I have had more success than perhaps others with Coud Electric. They are offering a coupling/adaptor for a variety of Ford Rangers. I am attempting a 2003 Ranger and hopefully will receive the adaptor/coupler from them for around 2k.
Electro Automotive 'might' have the adaptor and coupler you may need, but, I have to say waiting for a reply from them is a bit maddening (eiter you have it or you dont)
I am pretty sure you may find S10 kits more readily available.


----------



## caseman2 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a lathe and can do most of the machining if there is any to do. I don't really want a kit unless that is the most economical way to go. I thank everybody for their input, keep it up.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

If you decide to put the batteries under the bed, Chev S10’s have a little more space between the rails than the Ranger.
By all means, go with the 144V system as a minimum. Don’t be talked into anything like a 72 or 96V. I have 120V 94S10 & wish it had the 144V for that little bit of extra. But the Curtis controller I have is designed for 120V, so a change out ($1600+) is required to upgrade batt pak. 
Nothing less than a 9” motor like the Warp9 or ADC.
An E-Meter is nice to let you know how much juice you have removed. More cycle life the less it is taken to 80% DOD.


----------



## Cornelius (Sep 15, 2007)

There are several good points mentioned by the others here. The S-10 is a popular conversion because it is easier to fit the batteries under the bed than in a Ranger. There are also off the shelf parts available for the S-10, such as the transmission adapter from Canadian EV. If you purchase a motor or controller from EV America in Wolfboro New Hampshire, they will send you a very good technical manual binder at no additional charge. Both Randy Holmquist at Canadian EV, and Bob Batson at EV America have been supplying parts and converting S-10s for about 20 years. They are very knowledgeable and will take the time to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's a link for you S10 folk. HE's using an Advanced 9" with 75mph top speed!http://www.geocities.com/mathenybrian/s10.htm

This guy's making his own regen setup! He can hit a button anytime he wants regen which will slow the truck and charge the batteries! He's got lots of photos so you can get lots of ideas here. This guy is doing a heck of a job documenting his S10 job!
http://www.northrim.net/wyanders/ev/

I've not found a donor yet but will know tomorrow about one. It's a Mazda B2200 5sp. long bed. I had an 86 new and had it until 96. Great little truck! 

The curb weight for these guys is around 2400-2650 or so which seems to be lighther than the S10's I've seen numbers for. Less weight is FREE POWER & RANGE!


----------

